# Plasti dip help!!!



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Take your time, no more than 50% coverage for each coat. That should prevent any buildup. I wish you had pictures to better assess the situation.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah I forgot to snap a pic before peeling it off


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would have simply did mine in vinyl as I already did. There is also something called hydro dipping. A buddy of mine out in Maryland has a vinyl, graphics, and paint shop and he was telling me about this and I guess it comes out like shiny wet paint lol. He only charges $10.00 a part. I thought about doing the trims I just painted blue on my interior in carbon fiber hydro dip. He showed me samples and it looks killer haha.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That time of year again ,, Dip Dip Dip Dip yer cruzen .


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I would do vinyl for the bow ties.




> I would have simply did mine in vinyl as I already did. There is also something called hydro dipping. A buddy of mine out in Maryland has a vinyl, graphics, and paint shop and he was telling me about this and I guess it comes out like shiny wet paint lol. He only charges $10.00 a part. I thought about doing the trims I just painted blue on my interior in carbon fiber hydro dip. He showed me samples and it looks killer haha.


you should pm me your buddies shop, I go to MD a lot.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I would have simply did mine in vinyl as I already did. There is also something called hydro dipping. A buddy of mine out in Maryland has a vinyl, graphics, and paint shop and he was telling me about this and I guess it comes out like shiny wet paint lol. He only charges $10.00 a part. I thought about doing the trims I just painted blue on my interior in carbon fiber hydro dip. He showed me samples and it looks killer haha.


There was a guy like that in Cleveland somewhere. YouTube showed people doing that to wheels and lampshades.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Hydro dipping isn't an option for me


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> There was a guy like that in Cleveland somewhere. YouTube showed people doing that to wheels and lampshades.


I might do mine in carbon fiber. I would do my Speaker rings, radio trim, shifter trim, steering wheel trim, door handle bowl covers, speedometer trim rings, and all my door window switch trims on the door panels. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Somebody help! Im going to give it another try today


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Why not just order the black bow ties? Probably cheaper than all the plasti dip you're using doing it over and over again, and since they're already black they'll last forever.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

plasti dip was only 15 dollars and barely used any from the can


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

any strategies?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a thought and maybe you tried this already. Try holding the can back about 18" or so and don't apply to much at once, 50% should do it. Give it 3-4 coats. Also give it about 30 minutes of drying time between coats.

If that doesn't work, try taking them off and dipping them and putting them back on.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks marden! how do you take off the bow ties?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

The one for the trunk I think you have to take the liner out and it should pop off or something. Can't remember right off. The same for the front, but again, can't remember. I know someone posted some place on here about it.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/3516-bowtie-removal-question.html


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

When your dipping the bowties take your time and do light coats. That's what I did to mine and mine came out perfect. Here's some pics of the front.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> There was a guy like that in Cleveland somewhere. YouTube showed people doing that to wheels and lampshades.


Do you now anything else about this guy in Cleveland? I live near by so it would be convenient.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

